# slab mold dividers



## ohsoap (Nov 18, 2009)

Does anyone make cusstom dividers, or know where I can get some that are reasonably priced?


----------



## ohsoap (Nov 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 19, 2009)

oooh, how I wish I had a camera again!
I recently made a soap mold with deviders for under 5 bugs! Bought a real cheap tea box, similar to these:






carefully removed the dividers and lined it with a flexible plastic cutting mat


----------



## Deda (Nov 19, 2009)

Very cool.  

I've got a few Kelsei molds I use with dividers.
http://www.kelseiscreations.com/

I don't know if you can buy separate dividers, but they do take custom orders.


----------

